# -  2015 . .

## ska7ka

,     ,     2  2.1  14  15.
       14      (     .   ).   ?              ?
     16 000 ,,   13 920 .,          16 000 .  13 920 .?

----------


## -25

-  **  \.
 14-  .
 15 -        .

  ,

----------


## ska7ka

,    "     2015  (     )  ."
" "     ?...

----------

> ,    "     2015  (     )  ."
> " "     ?...


   -    , ..

----------


## ska7ka

, !

----------


## tania_0181

,       :Smilie:     (    ) 
 2.2      , ,     21  -        ?
 2.8   28.4   ...      ..       . ...       ,  -,    ,   28    ,       2.8  31?

----------


## .

> (


 - ,

----------


## tania_0181

> - ,


,     ,

----------


## nikola ser

.   ,    2.1   1

----------

.
 ,          1  28 " "
        ...  1       51.65.5 "      ,  "...       ,     ...
 ,      ?
           ?

----------

> - ,


 .    ?

----------

:Embarrassment: ,    ,       1.2?       ""?? :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:

----------

> ,    ,       1.2?       ""??


    ,  .       .

----------


## .

> ?


  .     .   - ?




> ...


 -

----------

[QUOTE=.;54646787]  .     .   - ?
 ,     "".  "       10 ")))

----------

> ,     ,     2  2.1  14  15.
>        14      (     .   ).   ?              ?
>      16 000 ,,   13 920 .,          16 000 .  13 920 .?


 -   16000 . ,     .

----------


## rtb

-     ?    ,   .    ?    1.2

----------


## .

))

----------

.     -.    ,    - ?
  74.30    ?

----------

,      .            ? ..     .

----------


## jsvetik

,     .           .

----------

,  2.4    ,      ,     ,   -    ?   ?     ?

----------


## .

,

----------

,    ,   21?

----------

,             ???

----------


## .

.     ,     )

----------

:
1)  20   .  -      ?
2)  31 -       ,    21     .?
3)  3.1 -           ,     ?
4)          ?
 ,    .

----------

> .     ,     )


  .

----------


## Yrsha

. 
 2.8   28 .4   ...      ..       . ...  ...         (        -    ),  -,     31?
                 ?
      2015.?

----------

?   ,    , , . 
    exel  ?

----------

"       ?   ,    , , . "

  , - !

"    exel  ?"

,  ,   !          , ... .   -  " -  2015 ".

----------

2015. ""          ,           / (    -   ),   , -   -  ???

----------

,  - .    ,  .

----------


## -25

?     ,           .        .

----------


## sunn

, ,   14  15        ?         ... ?

 ,  ,    ,    28?
   .   17     ,  28     ?

----------

. 
      - 31   1 ?

----------


## kamas

**, 31

----------

